# Why does this site take forever to load?



## sterry (Feb 10, 2004)

hey Ladies,

In my home there is no such thing as a slow computer.
So, why does it take forever for this site to load?
Should I be referring this question to someone else?


----------



## diamond_nh (Feb 10, 2004)

I feel your pain. I have been having alot of trouble with this site lately.


----------



## Karonica (Feb 10, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## keke (Feb 10, 2004)

eeeeexxxaaactly. thats what i be thinkin MAN. it be sooo slow or dotn come up at all and either i get booted off my home computer or an error page comes up. i be like man! must be alot of folx comin on here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

I believe the site has too much banwith. They should delete some of the very old posts and members that haven't posted in a while. Each time that you log in, you have to load ALL of the information that is stored on this site, which is a lot. Some of the things that are from years ago should be deleted.


----------



## VelvetRain (Feb 11, 2004)

I disagree. What constitues and old post? Deleting posts is a great disservice to new ones visiting the site. How can they learn some of the vital knowledge many of us have learned here if we delete that information. I am very active on other relgious message boards and they don't delete posts from the sites inception. Why should this place be any different?


----------



## JaneiR36 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol I thought it had too little bandwidth; maybe only a certain number of people really can be "plugged in" at once, and when the number of plugs are exhausted you have to keep trying until someone leaves and frees up one.  Of course, that's just my layman's guess.  Personally, I get a little frustrated when I'm getting my surf on in LHCF, and then all of a sudden the site won't load.


----------



## joyous (Feb 11, 2004)

I feel your pain. Sometimes I'm already on and it takes forever to get to the next page. I also think they should delete the names of people who haven't been active in 6 months.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*michelle3147 said:* 
I disagree. What constitues and old post? Deleting posts is a great disservice to new ones visiting the site. How can they learn some of the vital knowledge many of us have learned here if we delete that information. I am very active on other relgious message boards and they don't delete posts from the sites inception. Why should this place be any different? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It should be delete because it's not active. There are posts without responses and they should be delete. Secondly the board is very slow because of all of the material on it. Most if it hasn't had responses since 02 or early 03.


----------



## Aerie17 (Feb 26, 2004)

I have been having the same problem for several months now.  It seems to be worse when more people are on the site.  It has been so bad, that I (sadly) end up doing something else.  I sure hope something can be done...this is my favorite site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

I have the same problem.  I have cable access service and I literally have to open to pages waiting on this page to open.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

I think deleting posts 15 months or older is sufficient.  New people ask the same questions over again anyway so you have a 15 month cycle.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bett1e said:* 
I think deleting posts 15 months or older is sufficient.  New people ask the same questions over again anyway so you have a 15 month cycle. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep.  I agree.


----------



## Dreamn (Feb 26, 2004)

sometimes the site is so slow that i dont feel like coming anymore


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

Honey,

It is very frustrating and I think it is affecting the posting.  When I used to come to the site regularly, the post were constant.  Now, there is a surge so clearly people are posting when they can get the board loaded.


----------



## inthepink (Feb 28, 2004)

It really drives me crazy that the board is so slow.  In the morning, I start loading the site, then take a shower in hopes that it will have loaded when I'm done. {Sigh}


----------



## pebbles (Feb 28, 2004)

I have the same problem too.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*pebbles said:* 
I have the same problem too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Me too, and sometimes it's really frustrating... Like when you're reading a post and you're really anxious to respond to it, and it sometimes takes sooooooo long to even give you the reply screen.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Feb 29, 2004)

I feel your pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked my dad about it (he's a techie) and he said it sounds like the hosting service is on a VERY slow connection.  A faster connection=more $$$$. 

When it's slow, I just log out and try again later.  I'm too impatient to wait 5 minutes for the next page to load.


----------



## Bettie (Feb 29, 2004)

I didn't have a problem Saturday and Sunday.  I think it just can't handle so many people trying to access the board.  The solution maybe to not come on the board until there are slow times, like lunch time Monday -Friday and the weekends.


----------

